# Stimmen wie Roboter



## Romeo167 (2. August 2005)

Grüß Gott die Herrschaften,

ich habe da ein paar Flash-Websites gesehen, in denen mir sofort diese Roboterstimmen aufgefallen waren, dies sind:

http://www.kimble.org 
http://www.breakout-dynamix.com 
http://www.nrg.be 

Meine Frage: Wie erzeugt man sowas am PC und welches Programm wäre dafür am Besten? Habe gerade mit Goldwave2001 und Auditon 1.5 herumexperimentiert, krieg das aber leider nicht hin.

Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## chmee (2. August 2005)

Für Roboterstimmen benötigst Du nen Vocoder, das Thema hatten wir erst Letztens.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials208636.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201091.html

mfg chmee


----------



## laCrizz (3. August 2005)

Kam mir eben auch bekannt vor    xb


----------

